# منتجات هيربالايف لتخفيف الوزن.. مجربه ومضمونه



## herbalife-saudi (24 يوليو 2010)

منتجات هيربالايف للتحكم بالوزن








تنتج شركة هيربالايف أرقى و أجود المنتجات العشبية الغذائية في العالم، 
و تتميز منتجاتها بالفعالية العالية و سرعة التأثيرو الأمان (طبيعية 100%).
و يتم تطوير منتجاتها تحت إشراف طبي شديد الدقة و باستخدام أجود المواد الموجودة على وجه الأرض.
تملك هيربالايف براءة إختراع الكثير من منتجاتها ولا يمكن الحصول عليها من أي شركة أخرى في العالم.
منتجات هيربالايف لا تباع في الأسواق 

منتجات تخفيف الوزن 







فورمولا 1 Formula 1 Nutritional Shake Mix​-أنجح وسيلة في العالم لخفض الوزن يستخدمه 60 مليون نسمة في العالم.
-يخفض الوزن بسرعة و فعالية عالية ( تظهر النتائج من الأسبوع الأول).
-السبب في نجاحه أنه لا يجعلك تشعر بالجوع عكس الكثير من منتجات تخفيض الوزن الأخرى و ذلك لاحتوائه على نوعية من البروتين بطيئة الامتصاص تجعلك تشعر بالشبع حتى الوجبة التالية.
-غذاء طبيعي يحتوى على كل المواد الغذائية للجسم و في نفس الوقت يخفض الوزن بفعالية كبيرة عكس كثير من منتجات خفض الوزن الأخرى التي تحرم الجسم من الغذاء.
-يحتوي على أعشاب تزيد امتصاص الغذاء في الأمعاء إلى 100% و تزيد نسبة دخول الأغذية إلى كل خلية في الجسم لذلك يزيل الإرهاق و يزيد النشاط ويزيد القدرات الجسمية و العقلية و يحسن النوم. 
-آمن جدا للاستعمال مع جميع الأمراض الشائعة مثل: السكرى، ضغط الدم، الربو، أمراض القلب، الرئة، القولون ..............إلخ، بل يخففها بشكل كبيرو في كثير من الأحيان يعالجها تماما.
-آمن الاستخدام للمراة الحامل و المرضع و للأطفال و الكبار و الكهول.
-يأتي بخمس نكهات لذيذة و رائعة (الفانيلا، الشوكولاتة، الفراولة و التوت البري، الفواكه الاستوائية، الكريمة بالبسكويت).
-يستخدم لخفض الوزن لكن يمكن استخدامه لزيادة الوزن أو البقاء على نفس الوزن و ذلك حسب طريقة الاستخدام.
-هدية أكثر من رائعة لكل صاحب وزن زائد أو ناقص.​




الاستعمال:​




أ) لخفض الوزن:
- أمزج ملعقتين طعام من (فورمولا 1) مع حليب بدون دسم.
- تناول الخليط بدل أي وجبتين خلال اليوم و تناول ما تريد في الوجبة الثالثة مع التخفيف قليلا من السكريات و النشويات.
- إذا شعرت بالجوع خلال اليوم أضف 3 ملاعق بدلا من 2 في كوب الحليب أو تناول 1 قالب بروتين لذيذة بعد كل كوب (فورمولا 1) أو بين الوجبات أو تناول اي وجبة بروتين خفيفة (شوربة بروتين، مشروب بروتين، فول الصويا المحمص) بعد (فورمولا )1 و بين الوجبات.
- لزيادة سرعة خفض الوزن تناول الشاي الحارق للدهون(Herbal Concentrate) أو الكبسولات حارقة الدهون (Total Control) و كذلك منشط الخلايا (Cell Activator) ثلاث مرات في اليوم.

ب) لزيادة الوزن: 
- تناول ثلاث وجبات كاملة مع زيادة النشويات و السكريات و تناول مزيج (فورمولا1) بعد كل وجبة.
ج) للبقاء على نفس الوزن:
- استبدل وجبة واحدة فقط بمزيج (فورمولا 1) و تناول ما تشاء في الوجبتين الباقيتين.​






منشط الخلايا Cell Activator 




-يحفز خلايا الجسم لتقوم بوظيفتها على أكمل وجه.
-يزيد امتصاص المواد الغذائية المفيدة من الأمعاء إلى الدم.
-يزيد دخول المواد الغذائية لكل خلية في الجسم.
-يزيد من قدرة كل خلية على حرق الكربوهيدرات و الدهون و إنتناج الطاقة.
-يجعلك تشعر بل النشاط و الطاقة و القوة.
-يحسن النوم و الأداء الرياضي و الجنسي.
-يزيد فعالية و سرعة فقد الوزن عند عمل الرجيم.​
الأستعمال: ​
حبة واحدة مع الأكل ثلاث مرات يوميا.​










شاي الأعشاب الحارق للدهون Herbal Concentrate​-خليط لذيذ من الأعشاب المفيدة و الحارقة للدهون.
-يأتي بعدة نكهات (الليمون، الخوخ، التوت، النكهة الطبيعية).
-لذيذ الطعم تناوله بدلا من القهوة أو الشاي.​الاستعمال:​أخلط نصف ملعقة شاي مع ماء حار أو بارد و تمتع بالطعم المنعش. استعمله 3 مرات في اليوم على الأقل. (لا تأخذه قبل النوم مباشرة). يؤخذ مع فورمولا 1 لزيادة سرعة تخفيض الوزن.​










توتال كونترول Total Control​-خليط سريع المفعول من الأعشاب الحارقة للدهون.
-يزيد طاقة الجسم و يسهل الهضم.​الاستعمال: 




حبة واحدة ثلاث مرات في اليوم (لا تأخذه قبل النوم مباشرة). يؤخذ مع فورمولا 1 لزيادة سرعة تخفيض الوزن.

كما يوجد منتجات اخرى يمكن ان تضاف مع البرنامج وهي كالتالي :
*Thermo Bond Fiber*
*CELL-U-LOSS*
*Aminogen*
*Rose Ox**
Formula 2 (Multivitamin Complex)*​*

*








سيتم البيع بالحبات والمجموعات وتتكون من :

مجموعة التخفيض السريع للوزن (1) سعرها 450 ريال 
1) فورمولا 1 Formula 1 Nutritional Shake Mix
2) حبوب ألياف thermo bond fiber
3) شاي الأعشاب الحارق للدهون Herbal Concentrate​


مجموعة التخفيض السريع للوزن (2) سعرها 630 ريال 
1) فورمولا 1 Formula 1 Nutritional Shake Mix
2) حبوب ألياف thermo bond fiber
3) شاي الأعشاب الحارق للدهون Herbal Concentrate
4) توتال كونترول Total Control







مجموعة التخفيض السريع للوزن (3) سعرها 590 ريال
1) فورمولا 1 Formula 1 Nutritional Shake Mix
2) منشط الخلايا Cell Activator 
3) شاي الأعشاب الحارق للدهون Herbal Concentrate
4) فيتامينات Formula 2


مجموعة التخفيض السريع للوزن (4) سعرها 770 ريال
1) فورمولا 1 Formula 1 Nutritional Shake Mix
2) منشط الخلايا Cell Activator 
3) شاي الأعشاب الحارق للدهون Herbal Concentrate
4) توتال كونترول Total Control
5) سليلوز cell u loss​


للمعلومية كلما زاد البرنامج قوة كلما زاد الجسم في فقدان الوزن

أسعار كل منتج كالتالي

فورملا1 صغير 180 ريال
فورملا1 كبير 240 ريال
شاهي صغير 140 ريال
شاهي كبير 240 ريال
فورملا2 120 ريال
سل أكتفيتر 150 ريال
توتال كنترول 180 ريال
سليلوز 120 ريال
أمينوجين 130 ريال
ثيرمو بوند مانع الشهية 130 ريال
روز اكس 160 ريال

كما تتوفر منتجات خاصة بالتجميل

الاسعار شامله التوصيل داخل المملكه
والدفع بتحويل بنكي


للطلب والاستفسار

أبو فيصل
0590238786

[email protected] 



النتائج بالنسبة لنقص الوزن من 4 الى 9 كيلو بالشهر


والله البرنامج مفيد جدا وبامكانكم البحث في قوقل لمعرفة كم هو مفيد​


----------



## herbalife-saudi (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: منتجات هيربالايف لتخفيف الوزن.. مجربه ومضمونه*

سبحان الله وبحمد
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## herbalife-saudi (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: منتجات هيربالايف لتخفيف الوزن.. مجربه ومضمونه*

سبحان الله وبحمد
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## herbalife-saudi (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: منتجات هيربالايف لتخفيف الوزن.. مجربه ومضمونه*

منتجات هيربالايف لتخفيف الوزن


----------

